# The Cutty Sark Story



## SeaBreeze (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## Meanderer (Oct 1, 2014)

Thanks SB, that was news to me. I enjoyed that!


----------



## Capt Lightning (Oct 1, 2014)

There was a series of programmes on TV in Scotland  called "Clydebuilt: The Ships That Made the Commonwealth"
Presented by actor David Hayman, the opening episode, to be shown on Monday at 9pm on BBC Two  Scotland, focuses on the famous Cutty Sark, built in 1869 for the Jock  Willis shipping line.

It also includes the CS Mackay-Bennett, a cable repair ship built in  Govan whose crew was tasked with recovering the bodies of those who  perished when the Titanic sank in 1912. 



 Paddle steamer Robert E Lee, built on the Clyde in 1862, arguably most captured his imagination. 
 "It is not a story of triumph," said Hayman. "The Robert E Lee  reveals Glasgow's involvement in the American Civil War  and  perpetuating slavery for two years longer than it needed be. We built  ships at the rate of one a week, oceangoing paddle steamers that went to  Bermuda and loaded up with arms and munitions, then shipped them  through President Lincoln's blockade.
 "After Gettysburg, the south was more or less defeated and if it  wasn't for our supply ships breaking through those cordons, the war  would have been over," he added. "We were making a profit of something  like £60,000 for each two week run. Today that would be worth £4  million. A lot of Glasgow's wealth is built  on that."


 The final vessel in the four-part series is HMS Hood, built at John  Brown & Company in Clydebank, which was the world's largest  battlecruiser until it was sunk by the Bismarck in World War Two.


----------



## Falcon (Oct 1, 2014)

Thanks Sea. A beautiful ship. I enjoyed its history.

  Cutty Sark;  Also very good  BOOZE.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 1, 2014)




----------

